# Smelly heat



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla is in heat right now and she has a very very strong odor. I wash her hindquarters twice or three times a day, but the smell is not only the blood drops, its HER!

I don't want to repel males, I just want to be in the same room with her, there is a home recipe (no commercial products) or advice you could give me to control the smell?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is she licking it? That can cause some pretty nasty breath.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I didn't think dog heats were supposed to cause an odor offensive to humans so this doesn't sound right to me. Maybe she needs to see the vet? I think I'd at least give the vet a call and ask. 

Is it possible she rolled in something stinky?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I have never heard of a dog smelling because they are in heat, could it be her anal glands? Might need a trip to the vet to be sure there is no infections.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Goog point Kay13411. I just took mine to the vet last week for a urinary infection and which I also felt she smelled of urine and I contributed this to her needing a bath (which she was scheduled for a few days later). Vet smelled anal glands and so she took care of that.


----------



## Irena (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomI didn't think dog heats were supposed to cause an odor offensive to humans so this doesn't sound right to me.


I used to think that too, but observing my girl during her heats I have learned that on certain days she REALLY smells (although she's very clean otherwise). No infection or anything, just the smell of the "heat".


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

some females are worse than others.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Yeah my female was smelly too and I washed her off 2 or 3xa day


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, the breath is bad too, didn't think on that. Maybe a tooth cleaning twice a day instead of her usually "once a week or so" may help.

She was this way on her first heat too, only by then she didn't sleep on my bedroom, so it was easier to bear and I just ignored her then.

No infections or whatsoever. I am very lucky, I live WITH the vet


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

My female gets a "funk" about her but nothing that I can't stay in the same room with...then again, I like the smell of skunks so that might not mean much.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If you don't plan on breeding on the next heat try some Chlorophyll. It will help reduce the smell, but you probably don't want to use that on heat your plan to breed on.

Val


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, I have never tried this, but my friend told me that if you have a dog that comes into season during a show that your are entered and is attracting the males, put some vanilla in the water and rince them down with it. 

Vanilla on the nose of the bitch and on a foster puppy can mask a puppy and help a bitch accept an imposter. 

There must be something to the vanilla. 

Thankfully, none of my girls are offensive when they go into heat, but I remembered that just in case. So if you are worried about attracting males, you can try it. Also, if you must walk her outside of your home, then put her in the car and drive her somewhere, walk her and drive her back. No reason to drop a trail through the neighborhood to your door. 

Currently out of all of my females, only the border collie down the road has visited once or twice, save for the loose pit mix that used to live next door and used my yard whether or not I had bitches in season. Since I have been driving the dogs into town to walk them, suiters do not come to my home.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Sue, I'll try to find some real vanilla, all I have at home is that "vanilla flavor", but I'll try that too if I can't find the real stuff.

And yes, I definitely drive her to walks, specially with the neighbour's malamute that they leave free to roam on the street and would not only follow us, but to howl all night. I take her with me to classes, then I can let her play in the campus, which is a beautiful island with fields, forest and rivers to swim.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When my bitches are in heat, I generally do not take them many places, but if I do, they are leashed or have a long line. I take no chances. 

When the breeding is your choice, you run pap smears or progesterone tests, make sure everyone is heathy, check sperm counts and viablity, take the bitch to the dog so that he is confident and can perform. And still your bitch may miss (Jenna just did). 

When the breeding is NOT your choice, a rangy flea bitten mutt can nail your bitch within seconds and produce a litter of fourteen mutt puppies. Not that I dislike mutt puppies, but I sure don't want my bitch to contribute to their numbers.


----------



## MaxVonSydow (Mar 8, 2009)

water down some hydrogen peroxide and baking soda, I know some ppl swear by "Masingill) ck sp

http://www.drugstore.com/templates/brand...ingill%20douche


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Won't the peroxide bleach the hair?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

you don't leave it "set" use it quickly and rinse, works on skunked dogs as well


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When your dog has been skunked, you do not care if it bleaches the coat. Yep, THAT is smelly. Hydrogen Peroxide, Baking soda, and dish soap will do it.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't try the peroxid at the end, since the smell was not that bad to risk bleaching the coat, but after the firts 4 days I have to say thatit eased a lot on its own.


----------

